# minibsd as iso image



## mhegazy (Apr 24, 2009)

i am trying to make a minifreebsd os using the freesbie toolkit 2004 using the script MINIBSD.sh the directories of the operating system are made but when i am trying to make an iso live cd image from the menu it failed could any one knows how could i make a minifreebsd live cd and if i can add a window manager to this live cd ?

Thanks


----------



## graudeejs (Apr 24, 2009)

mhegazy said:
			
		

> i am trying to make a minifreebsd os using the freesbie toolkit 2004 using the script MINIBSD.sh the directories of the operating system are made but when i am trying to make an iso live cd image from the menu it failed could any one knows how could i make a minifreebsd live cd and if i can add a window manager to this live cd ?
> 
> Thanks



How about providing error, logs... something? We can't read your mind


----------



## mhegazy (Apr 26, 2009)

*some details*

i used the script miniBSD.sh this script exists on the package freesbie-0.020040207_1.tar when i searched the internet i found article that speaks about making miniBSD system and it uses this. when i fellow the steps the output was a directory in /usr/local/miniBSD that contains the directories of miniBSD system like bin , div ,boot .... i want to make an iso image from this directory to be a live cd for miniBSD that i can use in VMware when i click on make image and make iso options a message appears that require a FC and i dont need that on a flash card i want it to be iso bootable image that i can use on my vmware .how could i make that ? 
could you please guide me to an trusted article or book because i can not find any organized book or article that speaks about how to create customized MiniBSD system . i attached a snapshot of the main selection window .

Thanks and regards
Hegazy


----------



## DutchDaemon (Apr 26, 2009)

mhegazy, would you be so kind to use puntuation, start lines with a capital letter, and press [enter] from time to time? That would make your posts so much easier to read. 

Thank you.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 27, 2009)

mhegazy said:
			
		

> i used the script miniBSD.sh this script exists on the package freesbie-0.020040207_1.tar


Why don't you use something recent?

sysutils/freesbie

http://www.freesbie.org/faq.html


----------



## mhegazy (Apr 27, 2009)

*minifreeBSD*

i used the recent one but i can not find the miniBSD script on it .

 the output of the recent freesbie toolkit was a freeBSD iso image with a size of 900 MB i want a freeBSD system with minimum size that contains only a window manager and firefox .

so i decided to make a miniBSD and install a window manager and firefox on it . 

i used the default options for the scripts that exists on the freesbie2 because i can not find a documentation for configuring the scripts.

so i used the old freesbie toolkit (that contains the miniBSD script) but the output of it is a minibsd directory with the OS directories "/usr/local/miniBSD" but the script cannot make an iso image . i want to make an iso bootable image from that miniBSD system .

Thanks and regards
Hegazy


----------



## mhegazy (Apr 27, 2009)

I downloaded the miniBSD iso image from the site and when i loaded it in virtual machine an error appeared :

/load/defaults/loader.conf
can not load kernel !

Could any one know what is that error and how to configure the scripts before using the freesbie toolkit (loader,conf and other scripts) 

Thanks and best regards
Hegazy


----------



## mhegazy (Apr 27, 2009)

*reply miniBSD*

Dear DutchDaemon,

Thanks for replying to my mail , I have a very god UNIX  background like (Sun Solaris ,HP-UX ...) .

 What i want to make is not related to dealing with the FreeBSD as an operating system , but about making another minimum freeBSD system from a running one i used the *freesbie toolkit* but i didnot find documentation about it .

The documentation you sent to me is about freeBSD not freesbie toolkit .

Thanks and best regards
Hegazy


----------



## DutchDaemon (Apr 27, 2009)

I didn't send you anything. You may have been reading my signature, though. Which is always good.


----------

